# Tiny people on a tiny bridge



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm getting to an idea I've had for a few years - a small pre-Kirk-era starship with a window on the bridge instead of a viewscreen. That's one (of the many) things I think Enterprise screwed up on. A window instead of the screen would have made the whole feel of the bridge scenes different than the rest of the franchise. Anyhoo, that means before I can build the ship, I had to build the things you see inside. There will be a wide, oval window with slats on the upper forward saucer, looking in onto the bridge, a briefing room, and the captain's office. Like I said, it'll be a small ship, so even using Z-Gauge (1/220) people, the final model won't be very big.

And yes, I'm intentionally withholding the ship name and the parts & models I'm using to bash it together.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

They are tiny but I recognize each of them exactly! A rather neat idea, do you mean these are going into a ship later? If so that will be something to see as well. It look very good so far.

Bob K.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Very cool, how far do you intend to carry out representing the interior?

A lot of thought has to go into doing that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's it - that's the whole interior. Only what's going to be visible thru the "windshield."

I may do a shuttle deck, if I can figure out where to put it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! What's the outside of the ship look like?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great idea and result!! Keen to see more.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Very, VERY cool.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very sweet:thumbsup:
Looks like its gonna be Enterprise shaped...cos of the readout on the rear wall.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Marvelous work. I didn't realize how tiny the whole thing is until I saw the photo of it in the palm of your hand for comparison. And the bridge layout is very functional -- it could be the control center of a present-day industrial facilty.

Can't wait to see the completed model!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats just amazingly fine work! I'm looking forward to seeing the final piece in its glory. Are you going to post pix as you progress?
Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll probably get lazy and only post more photos when it's finished.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

That's just mean.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

aeryn43 said:


> Looks like its gonna be Enterprise shaped...cos of the readout on the rear wall.


Maybe they're studying ANOTHER class of ship


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Maybe they're studying ANOTHER class of ship


Hihi - "Wrath of Khan 2.0": "We have to hit them here, here and here..." :wave:


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Until you get the ship further along, it would make a sweet Christmas ornament.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I really like this! An awesome idea, and fun to see.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

You disgust me. AMAZINGLY COOL!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's pretty incredible miniature model making.

Everything is just right.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is great! Who's picture is in the office on the right?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Excellent work, John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! Ya know, it's only a bunch of scraps of Evergreen plastic stuck together. 

The control panel decals: a while ago Tom Sasser posted art for the Enterprise bridge panels - the square backlit ones on the lower upright - that he'd done for, I think, the Starship exeter people. I, um, borrowed them and shrank them. I have an email in to Tom to make sure he's okay with it. If he isn't, I'll have to just burn the model.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The control panel decals: a while ago Tom Sasser posted art for the Enterprise bridge panels - the square backlit ones on the lower upright - that he'd done for, I think, the Starship Exeter people. I, um, borrowed them and shrank them. I have an email in to Tom to make sure he's okay with it. If he isn't, I'll have to just burn the model.


Don't worry! I paid for them.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Thanks! Ya know, it's only a bunch of scraps of Evergreen plastic stuck together.


Yea, but it's an _awfully good looking_ bunch of scraps of plastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Sexy blonde engineer and the status board! I LIKE your thinking!!!!

John O.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done, John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My eyes hurt!

I was wondering if I should try to paint a little gold dab on each tunic for a ship's patch, but... I think it would be one brush-hair in size. Getting hard to see that small, even with the magnifiers.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

> Ya know, it's only a bunch of scraps of Evergreen plastic stuck together.


Amazing workmanship. It's the craft and the skill of sticking those scraps together. 

It would be a shame to have some of this work hidden inside a bigger ship (a mistake I made).

It should be impressive once completed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In place:









The vessel:

























Yup, a Perry Rhodan Glador hacked to bits and turned around. Two, actually - I needed a second for whatever that tubular top piece is to make a second nacelle. The aft ends of the nacelles are 1/32 Hasegawa Me-262 engines, and the dorsal shuttle hangar is a remote control. Impulse exhausts are cannon barrels from the Star Wars droid tank.

Lotsa finishing to do yet!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That freakin' ROCKS!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Obtw, since the model was from Perry Rhodan, the ship will be the USS Perry. And the captain's office has a portrait of Oliver Hazard Perry, and a poster from the Captain's favorite movie:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/IMG_6721.jpg

That's a joke, son.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, that's just excellent. I like the touches like the docking ports.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Damn, John, this rocks very hard. Extremely nice job! 

Sean


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Danged clever, dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Very cool use of the GLADOR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

How does he do it...?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> Obtw, since the model was from Perry Rhodan, the ship will be the USS Perry. And the captain's office has a portrait of Oliver Hazard Perry, and a poster from the Captain's favorite movie:
> http://www.inpayne.com/temp/IMG_6721.jpg


Now you just need a stack of PADDs & some books on that shelf!

Excellent work on that bash, dude!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got lazy at that point - I was thinking of trophies or mini-models of other ships. But that shelf is only 3/32" wide! I've got eyestrain enough! ;lol:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

You did a really nice job on this, John!

Buc


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like your take on a reconfigured TOS bridge. Not too sure what else the project will involve, but what you have done already is excellent.

.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My one criticism is that there're not enough lens flares on the bridge.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WARNING! MODEL KITS _WERE_ MUTILATED IN ORDER TO CREATE THIS MODEL!

This model is way too awesome to believe!







:woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> WARNING! MODEL KITS _WERE_ MUTILATED IN ORDER TO CREATE THIS MODEL!


:lol:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol:

I cannot think a kit more in need of mutilation, very nice.

Perry Rhodan...Mission Stardust...Essy Persson in a tight jumpsuit, bleach blond hair with bangs...I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never saw the show, so I have no idea. I see round things like the Glador in a catalog and think "saucer!! Where can I stick the nacelles?!"


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

John P said:


> Never saw the show, so I have no idea.


Really dumb 60's spaghetti space opera, and the only Perry Rhodan movie made.

But between that and Yvonne Craig in her Batgirl outfit, I'm sure it kick started more than one boy's puberty.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

cozmo said:


> Really dumb 60's spaghetti space opera, and the only Perry Rhodan movie made.


Falls in the same categorie as "Galactica: 1980"... for fans it is just not existing...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is very cool


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

very sweet would make a nice SFB early frigate :thumbsup:


----------

